# fursuit upgrade idea



## nekoheehee (Sep 21, 2007)

First let me say that I consider myself a furry even though Iâ€™ve never been around other furries, or even worn a fursuit. Iâ€™ve talked to furries on dA and FA and from what I heard fursuits arenâ€™t the most comfortable thing to wear. Its hot, you canâ€™t see that great and thereâ€™s a list of other annoyances.

Hereâ€™s my idea. Iâ€™ve been thinking of a way to make a new type of fursuit that acts more like a second layer of skin rather then a whole body. It works like this. The bulk of the suit is a spandex leotard kind of thing. It can have tuffs of fur attached to it via hot glue with fabric on the underside to avoid skin irritation from the hardened glue. The point would be for the spandex to be in the pattern of the fur with the tuffs to accent things like in the middle of the chest, elbows, shoulders, feet, ect.

The face would be made of light weight latex to make a muzzle, brow, flaps to cover human ears, ect. You can have fur fixed to it much the same way as the suit. For hair  you can use your natural hair, dye, or wigs. This would give it more of a sense of realism, make vision and other senses better. Also if applied right you could show emoting with your face because your brow could move the late and you could open and close your eyes and mouth. it might be dificult to make this part on your own unless you know how to use stage makeup effects.

To finish off the effect, you could wear your normal clothes over the suits to give it more of a personalized feel so it really is your fursona.

Iâ€™m still trying to invent a free swaying tail and am very close. Wings are still iffy but Iâ€™m sure ill get to it.

So thatâ€™s what Iâ€™ve got so far. So now Iâ€™m putting this up on dA in hopes of getting some comments, improvement ideas, feedback, and advice. Any help would be great  thanks for reading


----------



## FurryFox (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW, Ive actually been been thinking of something like this but I didnt think it was possible ... that sounds awesome ^_^


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 22, 2007)

That's pretty much how movie special FX guys make furry suits. The latex isn't as hard as it looks, I've been able to slush-mold fairly decent appliances with materials I get a theatrical supply places.


----------



## nekoheehee (Sep 24, 2007)

yah im practicing the same thing. i think it might be a step up at cons and whatnot


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 25, 2007)

Wait a minute...I've seen this thread somewhere before...have you posted on the DeviantART forum recently?


----------



## Pterodactyl Handler (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you make me this suit? I will pay good money

NSFW link


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 14, 2007)

Pterodactyl Handler said:
			
		

> Can you make me this suit? I will pay good money
> 
> NSFW link



I'm very very scared,
do you want that suit for the same purpose as the video?


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you even taking requests X3!!!


----------

